# I had a problem



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I have recently had a problem with my ISP for the last couple days. There backbone was messed up. It is fine now, but I am very behind on emails just fyi and will get to them all as soon as I can.Thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Doncha just hate those spineless ISP's???







------->> = shovel for your e-mail.Go slow. (I'm a fine one to talk huh?) lol  BQ


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

LOL... BQ


----------

